# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Mowry mandolins

## mandolirius

Would anyone care to comment on Mowry mandolins from a sound perspective. The pics show that these are beautifully-crafted instruments and the general view seems to be that the workmanship and detail is top-notch. That's all great but what I'd like to know is what people's impression is of their sound. I've never played  or even seen one other than on the net.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I've never been face to face with a Mowry,but a while ago there was thread on here re.Mowry instruments & the general concensus of opinion from those that have,is that they're exceptionally fine instruments - try a search on Mowry,
                                                       Ivan

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's an in-depth review of a Mowry two-point on Jazzmando.com. I've never played a Mowry or even heard one in person, but I identified Andrew as a real up-and-coming star builder, and I got on his two year list for a two-pointer. Andrew has been very accessible, and has been happy to answer my pesky questions.

----------


## Skip Kelley

In the mp3 section, Josh Pinkham has recorded Old Dangerfield with one of Andrew's mandolins. Check it out!

----------


## papawhisky

> In the mp3 section, Josh Pinkham has recorded Old Dangerfield with one of Andrew's mandolins. Check it out!



That mp3 has inspired me to learn Old Dangerfield, which I have been working on for the last couple of weeks.  The mp3 accurately conveys the Mowry sound.  I own a Mowry F5 and think it is an awesome sounding mandolin.  

A few weeks ago I was in Nashville and had a chance to sit down at Cotten Music and Gruhn Guitars and play a lot of mandolins and do A/B comparisons between my Mowry and pretty much every thing in stock.  I played a couple of Altmans (Altmen?), Daley, Triggs, Tope, Gibsons.  If I found something better than my Mowry, I was ready to make a deal and leave with it.  What I found in the various mandolins was very nuanced, very slight variations in sound.  Some of the mandos were a little stronger in certain ranges, some had a little more chop, a little less treble.  I was aware of the trade offs made in sound--generally, it seems that to maximize sound in one area (bass or treble or volume or clarity) tradeoffs must me made.  Every mando had a distinct sound and resonance, but they were much more similar than they were different.  They were all great instruments and I would have been proud to own any one of them.  The Mowry is in that group and fared very well in the A/B comparisons.

----------


## sgarrity

I've only played one Mowry, an long necked oval hole A-style.  The workmanship was excellent and the tone and volume were everything you could ask for.  I'd like to play one of his F5s and see how they fare.  They certainly look great!

----------


## trevor

I have an A5 at home and an F5 in my store. I agree with Patrick. Both have excellent tone and are up there with the best that I have. The A5 is developing with playing and is my current 'go to mandolin', its is a delight.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Trevor's A5 has one of my all time favourite headstocks - and everything about that mandolin is just pure class to my eye.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandolirius

Thanks for the comments so far. I'd love to hear from others who've played a Mowry.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Mandolirius:  I mostly play on a Mowry A-5.  An early one, so it may not be typical of the sound of Andrew's current work, but I'm very pleased with it.  Hard to describe, though.  If you ever get over to Vancouver, PM me and I'll be glad to show it to you. 

BC

----------


## Brad Weiss

I really like my Mowry A-5 a lot. I have 3 excellent mandolins, and I took my Mowry with me for my extended 5 week summer absence - so that must say something.  It is an impeccably made instrument.  When I commissioned it in 2006, it was an amazing deal; Andrew's mandolins are still a good value.  The instrument is absolutely stunning, from the woods to the fit and finish, and all the details.  Trevor has paid me and Andrew a great compliment by copying the design for mine (I hope Trevor doesn't mind that assertion!)

The tone is powerful - rich, full etc.  I have a load of Youtubes with it at my signature.  I have it set up to play with a heavier attack than my other mandolins, which I have set up with lighter strings.  It is quite loud, but not harsh. It has a very clear tone, without being precious.  One of Andrew's pending customers was in my neighborhood earlier this summer and played mine - we were both happy!

----------


## mandolirius

> Mandolirius:  I mostly play on a Mowry A-5.  An early one, so it may not be typical of the sound of Andrew's current work, but I'm very pleased with it.  Hard to describe, though.  If you ever get over to Vancouver, PM me and I'll be glad to show it to you. 
> 
> BC


Thanks for the offer Bruce. I may be in Vancouver later this month.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I've always thought his mandolins are some of the most beautiful around. His workmanship and creativity are breathtaking. I was on his list at one point. Maybe some day I will be again when his list is shorter than it currently is. I'm too impatient to wait two and a half years for anything.

----------


## Gary Alter

I've owned one of Andrew's F5s and currently have an oval hole A from him. His workmanship is impeccable and the sound is excellent. To top it off, Andrew is one of the nicest people you could  work with, he really puts everything he has into building you the mandolin you want. His prices are very reasonable and his instruments are tough to beat especially at their pricepoint. BTW, there's a mint F5 in the classified that looks mighty nice for those of you who don't want to wait.

Gary

----------


## mandolirius

> I've owned one of Andrew's F5s and currently have an oval hole A from him. His workmanship is impeccable and the sound is excellent. To top it off, Andrew is one of the nicest people you could  work with, he really puts everything he has into building you the mandolin you want. His prices are very reasonable and his instruments are tough to beat especially at their pricepoint. BTW, there's a mint F5 in the classified that looks mighty nice for those of you who don't want to wait.
> 
> Gary


That's the one I'm thinking about. I'd have to trade a really nice Montana-era Flatiron F5 to make the deal. I don't really want to let it go, but I don't have an extra few grand to spend on mandolins so I'd have to give up something good to get something good. I hated to see the Phoenix in my avatar go, but I wanted the Flatiron more. I'd love to be able to keep everything. Man, what a collection I'd have.

----------


## Mike Snyder

The builder website is MOST impressive. Awesome shop photos and sound samples. Never seen one here in the midwest. That's a sweet one at mandomutt. Are you sure you can live with the neck? Looks skinny.

----------


## trevor

Brad,
I saw the pictures of yours on Andrew's website, didn't know whose it was. I think the only change was to my headstock inlay design.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Here are some better pictures of the one in the classifieds. These are taken from Andrew's website. I think it's hard to take good pictures of instruments, but he manages to do pretty well. I love the color on this one. The build perfection reminds me of my Ellis. Wow.

----------


## Brad Weiss

> Brad,
> I saw the pictures of yours on Andrew's website, didn't know whose it was. I think the only change was to my headstock inlay design.


Glad you like it! I like your headstock as well- and the black buttons are a nice touch!

----------


## papawhisky

There is a sunburst F5 Mowry in the classifieds too  :Smile:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Isn't that yours?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If those pics.that Chris.posted is the one in the Classifieds - then it's a steal !.That's one of the sweetest looking instruments i've seen in a long while.The colour is stunning & it looks to have my all-time favourite inlay pattern - NONE !,
                                                      Ivan  :Cool:

----------


## Joe Dodson

> If those pics.that Chris.posted is the one in the Classifieds - then it's a steal !.That's one of the sweetest looking instruments i've seen in a long while.The colour is stunning & it looks to have my all-time favourite inlay pattern - NONE !


Actually, the mandolin in the pictures Chris posted was mine until last month.  It's a beautiful instrument with great tone.  It was loosely modeled on John Reichman's Heiden.  I sold it along with a Gibson ES335 to come up with the cash for an Ellis F5 that I've coveted for some time.  

I sold it outright to Kevin at MandoMutt.com (where it is currently listed for sale), so I no longer have any financial interest.  I can say that Andrew's build quality and set-up are simply perfect.   The tone is great - I think it's a more sophisticated tone than a Gibson-style sound, but it's got plenty of volume and a good chop for bluegrass.  I certainly hope if finds a good home.  If anyone's interested in it, feel free to PM me.  Likewise, if anyone is thinking of commissioning an instrument with Andrew, he is a pleasure to work with.

----------


## red7flag

I was so taken by the lovely pictures of the blacktop, I have now been in contact with Andrew about building a guitar shaped OM with the same headstock as on the blacktop, but proportionally larger.  I love that headstock, very classy.  I am considering walnut for the backs and sides.  I am still in the thinking stage.

----------


## Oggy

Sometimes we do foolish things. One of my mishaps was when I declined the opportunity to be on Andrews list for an OM a couple of years ago. The wait was about 6 months and the prize was about 2500... 

I believe the prize is close to 2000 more now. And the wait is quite a bit longer.

 :Mad:

----------


## Brad Weiss

I ordered in May 2006, took delivery in Feb 07... Lucky me.

----------


## mandolirius

Well the one I was considering has sold but thanks for all the replies. Lots of good feedback for Andrew's mandolins.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

JoeD - If i was 4,000 miles closer,i'd be having a very serious look at that instrument. The asking price is way below the current new price of a Weber Fern (in the UK at least - $7,512 US).
   That Mowry is as close to my ideal F-5 instrument as i could wish for without custom ordering one. I'd have to trade in my 2 1/2 year old Fern for it though,hard to do,but not impossible maybe,
                                                                                                                          Ivan  :Wink:

----------


## papawhisky

> Isn't that yours?


Yes.  MAS smitten. :Redface:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*papawhiskey* - the quote above attributed to Churchill,was actually by Oscar Wilde,who declared that _ "I am a man of simple tastes,i am always satisfied with the best"_.He made a habit of making such remarks - he certainly had the wit. Once,on entering England from abroad, he announced that_ "I have nothing to declare but my genius !"_. 
   The most famous quote by Winston Churchill,who,having been accosted by a woman who shouted at him  "You're drunk !!",Churchill turned to the woman & said _"Madame,you are very ugly - but i shall_ _be sober tomorrow"._.How's that for a put down ?,
                                                                                                     Ivan :Grin:

----------

billhay4

----------


## mandopete

This has to be the coolest OM I have ever seen.  Reminds me of a Gibson ES-175 I used to own.

----------


## papawhisky

I would not want to misquote Churchill, or Wilde.  They each said so many witty things and I have favorites from each.
I have a book of Churchill quotes, and I am pretty sure that is where I got the quote, although I can't lay my hands on the book at the moment.  I did, however, google the quote and it came back as a Churchill quote.  Could be an internet fallacy, but could also be correct.  I'll look for the book.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*papawhiskey* - You may be correct.There's a great website called 'Quotation Search' & i couldn't fine the 'quotation' you quoted attributable to either Churchill OR Wilde. Maybe we both _simultaneously thought it up_  - Spoooooooky !,
                                                                   Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Back to Mowry. Commence drooling.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I had a look at the Mandolin Mutt site yesterday & the Mowry had been sold - is it any wonder ?. That's one of the most beautiful instruments i've seen to date - i wonder if the new owner is a 'Cafe member ?,
                       (spectacularly envious) Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I would not want to misquote Churchill, or Wilde.  They each said so many witty things and I have favorites from each.
> I have a book of Churchill quotes, and I am pretty sure that is where I got the quote, although I can't lay my hands on the book at the moment.  I did, however, google the quote and it came back as a Churchill quote.  Could be an internet fallacy, but could also be correct.  I'll look for the book.


I am reminded of the professor who, in his declining hours, was asked by his devoted pupils for his final counsel. He replied, 'Verify your quotations.' 

Sir Winston Churchill, quoted in Rudolf Flesch, ed., "The New Book of Unusual Quotations" (NY: Harper & Row, 1966), p. 311
 and

I am easily satisfied with the very best. 
Winston Churchill

Just for fun. This is what my searches found.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Ref.:- www.brainyquote.com (page 4) You'll find  the 'simple taste' quote attributed to Oscar Wilde.Maybe we're uncovering something on an 'urban myth',but it's also very possible that Churchill was actually quoting Wilde, as i've found a number of 'Wilde' quotes in the Churchill quote references. But all this is detracting from the OP thread,
                                                                           Ivan
"Arguments are extremely vulgar, for everyone in good society holds_ exactly the same opinion_" - Oscar Wilde  :Laughing:

----------


## Tripp Johnson

A bandmate of mine got the Mando Mutt Mowry. We played a gig Friday and I heard it then, played it myself a little bit after the gig. Gorgeous mandolin. Twin mando stuff sounded nice with my Gil One and the Mowry together. I believe the owner's Gilchrist Model 5 had come in so he let it go. My friend traded an a F5L towards the Mowry.

----------


## red7flag

I am curious, as I have never had a Mowry in my hands, is there another brand of mandolin that Mowry would be similar too in tone and playability?  Also, for those Mowry truebloods, is there a tone difference between the Mowry OM and regular OM.  My guess would be that the GOM would be a bit bassier.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Tripp* - Your bandmate got a stunning instrument. I sincerely hope that it sounds as good as it looks,that's one classy Mandolin,
                                                  Ivan

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Yeah, he's all giddy about it...he brought it to our Sunday OT jam and put it in everyone's hands there. I think he's on Mowry's list for an oval and another F5, unless he changed his mind after getting this one.

----------


## jamcat50

> *Tripp* - Your bandmate got a stunning instrument. I sincerely hope that it sounds as good as it looks,that's one classy Mandolin,
>                                                   Ivan


Hi Ivan,
I know this is way after the fact but I thought you might want to hear this from the horses mouth so to speak.  I did indeed purchase #41 from mandomutt as Tripp said. It does indeed sound better than it looks and I did trade off a 94' F5L that I thought was a very good mandolin.  I had compared the gibson to the F5 that DGrisman had used on the first Quintet album and I actually liked my 94' better.  So the fact that I still own the Mowry(with the very tiny fly-fishing lure inlay on the back of the headstock) should tell you something.  Not only that, I had ordered two mandolins from Andrew( both based on #41 from his web site ) when #41 came up for sale with mandomutt.  I called Kevin and drove from VA to NC to check it out and took it home with me.  I called Andrew and said," I have some good news and some bad news Andrew."  He said, "OK, what's the good news?" I said, " I got #41 used from Kevin down in NC!"  So he started laughing and said, "So I'm guessing the bad news is you want to cancel your order for the F5?" "Well(sheepishly) I guess, but I still want the F4!"  And he says to me that that is actually great news, I'm glad you got #41 and I can move someone else up in the build list. 

Andrew is such a great guy to work with and I did get the F4 from him about a year later.  Not only that, but Andrew and I designed an L5 cutaway(pictures 5-9 in his guitar gallery) which I have had for nearly two years now and I feel so fortunate to have this embarrassment of riches in instruments. All three of these instruments(I call  them the siblings) are as good soundwise as anything I have come across. Workmanship is virtually perfect, the F5 has opened up considerably since I've owned it and is the type of mandolin that just doesn't quit giving no matter how hard you drive it. The F4 has this amazing bell-like tone to it and the L5 makes me think I'm Django.  

I have two other instruments that I play a lot(2008 Anniversary D41 and a 2009 Collings Blonde MF5) but the siblings are the benchmark and sublime. Now, if I could only convince Andrew to finally build me an H-5 F style mandola my MAS might finally be cured! hahaha right!  Hint, hint Andrew.  And yes, everything you have heard about Andrew as a person of integrity is true, he is an artisan, a gentleman and is someone you would like to have as a friend. Jim Mohr

PS: Sorry this was a long time coming but I just joined today after trolling the site for several years.  I hadn't know my former bandmate (Tripp Johnson)  :Smile: had even commented on the Mowry.  The F5 in particular is what I identify with the most as my signature instrument but all three of my Mowry's are incredibly elegant, understated, beautiful works of art that I am humbled to be the caretaker of. These are truly heirloom quality music boxes and Andrew is a gifted magic maker. JM

----------

Glassweb, 

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

> Hi Ivan, I know this is way after the fact but I thought you might want to hear this from the horses mouth so to speak.  I did indeed purchase #41 from mandomutt as Tripp said. It does indeed sound better than it looks and I did trade off a 94' F5L that I thought was a very good mandolin.  I had compared the gibson to the F5 that DGrisman had used on the first Quintet album and I actually liked my 94' better.  So the fact that I still own the Mowry(with the very tiny fly-fishing lure inlay on the back of the headstock) should tell you something.  Not only that, I had ordered two mandolins from Andrew( both based on #41 from his web site ) when #41 came up for sale with mandomutt.  I called Kevin and drove from VA to NC to check it out and took it home with me.  I called Andrew and said," I have some good news and some bad news Andrew."  He said, "OK, what's the good news?" I said, " I got #41 used from Kevin down in NC!"  So he started laughing and said, "So I'm guessing the bad news is you want to cancel your order for the F5?" "Well(sheepishly) I guess, but I still want the F4!"  And he says to me that that is actually great news, I'm glad you got #41 and I can move someone else up in the build list.  Andrew is such a great guy to work with and I did get the F4 from him about a year later.  Not only that, but Andrew and I designed an L5 cutaway(pictures 5-9 in his guitar gallery) which I have had for nearly two years now and I feel so fortunate to have this embarrassment of riches in instruments. All three of these instruments(I call  them the siblings) are as good soundwise as anything I have come across. Workmanship is virtually perfect, the F5 has opened up considerably since I've owned it and is the type of mandolin that just doesn't quit giving no matter how hard you drive it. The F4 has this amazing bell-like tone to it and the L5 makes me think I'm Django.  I have two other instruments that I play a lot(2008 Anniversary D41 and a 2009 Collings Blonde MF5) but the siblings are the benchmark and sublime. Now, if I could only convince Andrew to finally build me an H-5 F style mandola my MAS might finally be cured! hahaha right!  Hint, hint Andrew.  And yes, everything you have heard about Andrew as a person of integrity is true, he is an artisan, a gentleman and is someone you would like to have as a friend. Jim Mohr  PS: Sorry this was a long time coming but I just joined today after trolling the site for several years.  I hadn't know my former bandmate (Tripp Johnson) had even commented on the Mowry.  The F5 in particular is what I identify with the most as my signature instrument but all three of my Mowry's are incredibly elegant, understated, beautiful works of art that I am humbled to be the caretaker of. These are truly heirloom quality music boxes and Andrew is a gifted magic maker. JM


Well, welcome to the site and congrats on a keeper. I love Mowry's work and for you to own three of them must be a great feeling.

----------


## stevem

Old sound clip of my old Mowry. I've owned 20 or so mandos over the years and if I was smitten with old ovals (or had some extra cash) I would be playing a Mowry again. Love the tone and playability.

----------

billhay4, 

GKWilson

----------


## red7flag

Here are pictures of my Mowry guitar shaped octave mandolin.  A beautiful looking and sounding instrument.  I have also played a Mowry F5.  Much in the Altman camp.  Great workmanship and tone.  Modern with a strong grass feel.  The only negative I have heard is that the tops are too thick.  I have noticed the thickness, but I assure you, the Mowrys I have played have plenty of tone, projection and volume.  Here is a link to pictures of the GOM: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ighlight=Mowry

----------


## Jim Roberts

[QUOTE=red7flag;1315373] "The only negative I have heard is that the tops are too thick."

I just compared my Heiden F5 and my Mowry F5 and I cannot tell a difference in the top thickness.  Both are stellar instruments by the way.

----------


## verbs4us

> Would anyone care to comment on Mowry mandolins from a sound perspective. The pics show that these are beautifully-crafted instruments and the general view seems to be that the workmanship and detail is top-notch. That's all great but what I'd like to know is what people's impression is of their sound. I've never played  or even seen one other than on the net.


Mando--This may not help you understand Mowry sound, but it does provide some insight into Andrew and his build approach:  a profile I wrote of him a year or so ago for the Minnesota Bluegrass and Old Time Music Association magazine:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ighlight=mowry

----------


## Joe Dodson

> PS: Sorry this was a long time coming but I just joined today after trolling the site for several years.  I hadn't know my former bandmate (Tripp Johnson) had even commented on the Mowry.  The F5 in particular is what I identify with the most as my signature instrument but all three of my Mowry's are incredibly elegant, understated, beautiful works of art that I am humbled to be the caretaker of. These are truly heirloom quality music boxes and Andrew is a gifted magic maker. JM


A friend just pointed this post out to me.  I commissioned your F5 from Andrew.  He was a pleasure to work with and obviously did a beautiful job on it.  I'm glad to hear the instrument is in good hands and getting regular attention!

I'd forgotten all about the little trout fly that Andrew inlaid.  Cool memory.

----------


## yankees1

Andrew makes the most beautiful mandolin you can imagine ! A great person to deal with also !

----------


## GKWilson

Andrew makes as beautiful a mandolin as you'll find.
You won't be able to find a flaw.
The setup and playability are spot on.
As volume goes mine is not a cannon. But, can easily
cut through any jam.
Don Julin played mine a few weeks ago. He had never
played one before. He said 'that thing plays nice, and 
has some pop too.
As Andrew says sound is subjective. So, this video is of #62.
It sounds just like my F5 #82. So, you decide.

----------

Astro, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Astro

Sounds fantastic. Top tier. 
And BTW, nice playing too.
What are you recording through ?

----------


## GKWilson

Hi Astro.
That is Gudmundur Atli Petursson from Iceland playing his Mowry #62 F5.
He's using an Audio Technica Atm350 mic.
I have no recording equipment but may have to get an Atm350 in the future.
It seems to do a very nice job.
I own Mowry #82. An F5.
As stated before mine sounds just like #62.
So, I would consider that to be a common 'Mowry sound'.
Gary

----------

Astro

----------


## gummia

Hi guys. I noted that my video got posted here. 
I just like to add to the discussion that my Mowry #62 is always getting better and better. I am still blown away every time i pick it up.  It has been opening up very nicely in the past year or so. Has gotten noticeably louder and fuller. Has some really powerful chops now and cuts through very well in my band against a Gibson banjo and a D18, and actually the sound character matches my guitarists D18 GE (witch is pretty loud), and his new Collings CW characters very well.  The Mowry and the Collings in particular, very sweet together.   So these mandolins seem to only get better and better with time and a lot of playing.

----------

Astro, 

red7flag

----------


## Astro

Very nice gummia ! I'll look for more out of you !!

----------


## yankees1

I don't think a nicer person exists than Andrew and his instruments are beautiful !

----------


## gummia

Here is a recent recording I did with my band from a session of fiddle tunes and bluegrass standards.
Blackberry Blossom and a rather mellow version of Big Sciota (haven't practiced that up to speed)

This is Mowry #62 about a month ago.

----------

Astro

----------


## jamcat50

I am now as of this year. Jim Mohr, Richmond, VA

----------


## jamcat50

Hi Joe,
That's pretty cool that you commissioned #41! I couldn't believe anyone could have let it go but I'm glad you did!  I'm about ready for a fret job though and a new nut.  I had Andrew put an ebony pickgard about a year after I got it.  It is still one of the most subtly beautiful instruments I've ever had my hands on and has tone for days.  Darker and fuller than Gibsons I've owned and played.  Jim

----------


## red7flag

I have a Mowry GOM (Guitar shaped Octave Mandolin).  While not a F5, is a beautifully constructed instrument.  His workmanship is amazing.  The tone is fabulous and has become deeper and more pronounced with age and playing.  It is more guitar like in sustain and sound.  I can just imagine how wonderful his F5s are.  Andrew is great person to work with and was even willing to work on walnut the first time on my instrument.  If I were to have a second F5, I would have Andrew build it.

----------

GKWilson

----------

